# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Ram DDR có cắm được vào main hỗ trợ DDR2 không

## datlinh1989

Ai cho hỏi ram ddr có cắm vào main hỗ trợ ddr 2 không :boxing:

----------


## alodienlanh

Ram DDR thì không cắm được vào main DDR2 đâu bạn ah vì nó có khe cắt khác nhau trên thanh RAM , nếu mà cố cắm chắc là gãy lun

----------


## duthu94

ko cắm được đâu bạn ơi khác khe cắm mà !

----------


## messi

ko cắm đc!!! nếu bạn chưa tin thì cắm thử là bit thôi hehe... [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]):whistling:

----------

